# deck picture frame miter or butt joint or other?



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Planning to picture frame my deck. I have heard/seen enough miters shrink apart in exterior applications to question if trying to cut a perfect miter and glue/pocket screw/whatever it will ever hold it together well enough to not look like crud in a year or less.. 

Anyone out there that builds decks.. Do you guys miter picture frames or butt joint or something else?

In Northern IL so get big temp and humidity swings through the year... Planning to use wood vs. composite. 5/4 x 6" boards.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 5, 2011)

I am not a deck builder but if I were to do something like that I would buy some composite and make the picture frame from that, mitred. Wouldn't move as much. Not sure if mixing composite and real wood is a no no though. Wait for the pros to chime in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

I think using a biscuit joiner and Titebond 3 would help keep it stable. Especially if you used Festool biscuits. Which are stiffer than standard ones.

Just a thought.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You leave a gap because wood changes size with moisture. As they swell the push apart and when they shrink they don't always come back to the same place. You may never notice until you have mitered corners.
We only did this when the deck was under a roof like a front porch, 
Glue will not stop nature.
For a better look put a 1x2 or 2x3 around the outside. fixing those corners are easier.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Cut the miters in the corners. Make sure you have an additional joist or blocking installed to accept the edge of the breadboard, and screw it down. Also use small head Trex type finish screws in the edge of the miter from one to the other. That will help keep the joint tight. Glues are great, but nature tends to test their strength, and always wins.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks y'all.. decided on a couple courses of a herringbone pattern in the corners.. avoids the issues with miters and me trying to make them perfect on both end of an 18' piece of decking... also helps make the picture frame work around a downspout and sump discharge...


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 5, 2011)

Pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I ended up doing the basket weave or herringbone type border ... with the Ipe I got the end grain doesn’t look much different than the side anyway and I didn’t want to deal with miters..

In any case the deck is done... the darker boards on the boarder wasn’t planned just turns out that all are darker but the one.. will probably go ahead and darken the last in the spring...

Hidden fasteners everywhere but the fascia


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

ryansdiydad said:


> I ended up doing the basket weave or herringbone type border ... with the Ipe I got the end grain doesn’t look much different than the side anyway and I didn’t want to deal with miters..
> 
> In any case the deck is done... the darker boards on the boarder wasn’t planned just turns out that all are darker but the one.. will probably go ahead and darken the last in the spring...
> 
> Hidden fasteners everywhere but the fascia


That's a great deck, very nice wood. I'm no carpenter, but staining these things, I do know. Ipe is great but takes repeated maintenance coats. The penetrating oil is stinky and nasty, but pretty easy to use, and it makes the Ipe look beautiful.
Hopefully you used a hardwood penetrating oil, and wiped off excess after it soaks in.
Very important to get those rags in a can of water because they will spontaneously combust.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Any issues with having glass right there on the patio?
Is it Tempered or safety glass?


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I used Ipe Oil .. will see how well it holds up but I know I’ll be doing it again in the spring.

Yeah good question in the window. The inspector didn’t say anything about it but technically they should be tempered but are not. We will be replacing the windows with double sliding glass doors in the spring.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The IPE I have used is so full of its own oils it won't take a finish and wears like iron. That is a sharp looking porch. Great job.


----------

